# My new room!



## juli11 (Mar 13, 2017)

After a fire in my neighborhood we have to make our roof new because of the smell. Very stressful but also good for me to create a new and smarter turtle room.





















The wood boxes are for kinixys. 
I'm working with plastic boxes. These boxes are for adult females of cruentatum, dorsalis, platemys and P. Nanus. All of them sit alone. 
The aquariums are for the males and some juveniles. 
I'll update this threat. It's not finished at the moment because I don't have all of my animal at my location at the moment.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow, Julian, you've got your work cut out for you, but that's going to be a great area when you're all finished.


----------



## wellington (Mar 13, 2017)

I agree with Yvonne. One question though that I don't uhderstand. If the fire was just in the neighborhood, why does your roof smell and a roof to me is outside, the very most top of your house. So why would anyone care if it smelled? Eventually , being outside, the smell will fade in time.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 13, 2017)

Wow! Attic-penthouse!!!! How wonderful!!! I would love to tour it once you are done working on it. Maybe you can post a virtual tour on here for us?


----------



## juli11 (Mar 14, 2017)

wellington said:


> I agree with Yvonne. One question though that I don't uhderstand. If the fire was just in the neighborhood, why does your roof smell and a roof to me is outside, the very most top of your house. So why would anyone care if it smelled? Eventually , being outside, the smell will fade in time.



Thanks all!! It's a little bit difficult to explain..  so im living in a row house so all of the houses are connected. Our row was built in the 90's and because of that the roofs are only split with wood walls not with stone. This building way is forbidden today because of the burning risk. For our luck the wind staid good so the flames don't come to us only the smoke.. and maybe you can imagine how it's smells after a 4 hour fire. 


I'll post some more pictures in the evening.


----------



## juli11 (Mar 14, 2017)

When I understand how to post a video I'll do it


----------



## juli11 (Mar 14, 2017)

The right house is ours the left house is the house which burned inside.


----------



## wellington (Mar 14, 2017)

Okay, now I understand. So glad only the smoke spread and not the fire.


----------



## juli11 (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes but on the roof there were I think 10 turtles or so... at the moment everything is ok but we'll see in the future


----------



## juli11 (Mar 15, 2017)

The tortoise area is finished!! The water tanks have a land part now but they're not finish yet.


----------



## juli11 (Mar 21, 2017)

Some more impressions  one K. spekii female laid here first egg today at my location today (first picture) but unfortunately she destroyed it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 22, 2017)

It's great to have dedicated space like that. It looks like you've put much work into it. It's not easy to tell but can you stand up in there or always bent over?


----------



## juli11 (Mar 23, 2017)

Will said:


> It's great to have dedicated space like that. It looks like you've put much work into it. It's not easy to tell but can you stand up in there or always bent over?



Yes much work but every day a small step. And yes I have to bent over. I'm 1,86m and the roof is I think 1,50m.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Mar 23, 2017)

juli11 said:


> Yes much work but every day a small step. And yes I have to bent over. I'm 1,86m and the roof is I think 1,50m.



Maybe one day a stand alone home with a Tortoise Barn? My dream too.


----------



## juli11 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## juli11 (Mar 30, 2017)

Everything look great one the roofbottom. All of them are eating and you can see some of them has spring feelings


----------



## bouaboua (Mar 30, 2017)

juli11 said:


> Thanks all!! It's a little bit difficult to explain..  so im living in a row house so all of the houses are connected. Our row was built in the 90's and because of that the roofs are only split with wood walls not with stone. This building way is forbidden today because of the burning risk. For our luck the wind staid good so the flames don't come to us only the smoke.. and maybe you can imagine how it's smells after a 4 hour fire.
> View attachment 202063
> 
> I'll post some more pictures in the evening.


I was puzzled also. Now I got it.

Looks good to me. Very nice indeed..


----------



## Pearly (Mar 31, 2017)

juli11 said:


> View attachment 203613
> 
> View attachment 203614
> View attachment 203615
> ...


I know this is a dumb question but I know very little if anything about keeping turtles and love your picture. Would love to tour your place and hear detailed stories of all those enclosures' residents. Out of curiosity, do you have water filters, heaters in those turtle enclosures? What do you do to keep the water clean, with live plants and all... and that one "bog style" enclosure with some mud and leaf litter... how do you do that???!!!


----------



## juli11 (Mar 31, 2017)

Pearly said:


> I know this is a dumb question but I know very little if anything about keeping turtles and love your picture. Would love to tour your place and hear detailed stories of all those enclosures' residents. Out of curiosity, do you have water filters, heaters in those turtle enclosures? What do you do to keep the water clean, with live plants and all... and that one "bog style" enclosure with some mud and leaf litter... how do you do that???!!!



I'm working without filter systems since I have this quantity of tanks. Filter Systems plus lamps takes to much energy. I'm only working with plants and fishes. And I'm changing the water all 2-3 weeks. 
I don't unterstand what you mean with how do you do that? 
This enclosure is for Platemys platycephala. I put earth on the ground and a plant inside. Than i take some leaves from the forest clean them and put them into the enclosure. When everything is inside I let water inside ca. 4-5cm. And finish is a "rainforest enclosure"


----------



## juli11 (Apr 3, 2017)

Breeding? Not really today


----------



## juli11 (Apr 4, 2017)

They like the spring weeds and they're much better than the boring salat in the winter


----------



## juli11 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## juli11 (Apr 12, 2017)

Some more animals arrived here last weekend... it becomes fuller and fuller  in total here are 11 different species


----------



## juli11 (Apr 23, 2017)

Some random pictures


----------



## Pearly (Apr 23, 2017)

juli11 said:


> I'm working without filter systems since I have this quantity of tanks. Filter Systems plus lamps takes to much energy. I'm only working with plants and fishes. And I'm changing the water all 2-3 weeks.
> I don't unterstand what you mean with how do you do that?
> This enclosure is for Platemys platycephala. I put earth on the ground and a plant inside. Than i take some leaves from the forest clean them and put them into the enclosure. When everything is inside I let water inside ca. 4-5cm. And finish is a "rainforest enclosure"


What I meant is, that all that organic material starts breaking down, and animals produce waste... how do you keep things from getting a toxic bioload? Do you test water in those tanks? I am just curious about how all this gets done. You obviously know what you are doing there so i thought you might be a good person to ask


----------



## juli11 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pearly said:


> What I meant is, that all that organic material starts breaking down, and animals produce waste... how do you keep things from getting a toxic bioload? Do you test water in those tanks? I am just curious about how all this gets done. You obviously know what you are doing there so i thought you might be a good person to ask



Good question! If it doesn't smell i don't do anything without changing the water every third week. If it smell and i recognize that the water becomes a stinky mud I change it too. It's actually very easy.


----------



## juli11 (May 2, 2017)

From today!


----------



## juli11 (May 18, 2017)

A new species which I got from a friend who hasn't space for her anymore. Maybe some of our water turtles friends know what it is  
Around the middle of June I'll get a pair so I have 1,2 of them


----------



## juli11 (Jun 17, 2017)

Turtle or tortoise? 





Some pictures from the platemys family


----------



## juli11 (Jun 23, 2017)

Two South Africa species


----------



## juli11 (Sep 10, 2017)

Some pictures from the room


----------



## juli11 (Sep 11, 2017)

Probably Kinixys spekii from Kenya. I got 3 animals looks like 1,2. They are farm breed animals and arrived last Wednesday. Hopefully they acclimate well  





My old male Kinixys Lobatsiana. He only have one hind foot. He's is LTC so he lost the other one in the wild.


----------



## juli11 (Oct 10, 2017)

After a long time I get the first mating of my P. platycephala hopefully an egg will follow


----------



## juli11 (Jul 17, 2018)

A small update on the room.. some new ones, some hatchlings, some eggs


----------



## Bébert81 (Jul 17, 2018)

Very nice animals and setups !
I admit have a big preference for your african ones...


----------



## juli11 (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you. It’s Kinixys Spekii and Kinixys Belliana from Kenya


----------



## juli11 (Sep 8, 2018)

Some photos


----------



## wccmog10 (Sep 8, 2018)

So- I have to ask- how do you manage the water up there? Do you have a drain and fresh water source? I understand that you just do 100% water change as needed. But it looks like it would be difficult to not spill that water all over the floor and have it end up in someone’s bedroom below.


----------



## Mrnofun2 (Sep 8, 2018)

Awesome pics, thanks for the sharing before and after pics. Great setup.


----------



## juli11 (Sep 12, 2018)

wccmog10 said:


> So- I have to ask- how do you manage the water up there? Do you have a drain and fresh water source? I understand that you just do 100% water change as needed. But it looks like it would be difficult to not spill that water all over the floor and have it end up in someone’s bedroom below.




Good question  I have around 20 water boxes and aquariums. I make an exchange every second week but only from those which really need a water change. Some boxes stand clean because of fishes and plants so I only have to change it 3-4 weeks. 
The bathroom is one floor under the roof bottom. I have a long pipe which reach from the bathroom to the roof. With under-inflation I can pump the boxes empty easily. I hope you understand what I try to explain  
I take the pipe from box to box and with this way I need an hour circa to clear every box.


----------



## juli11 (Sep 12, 2018)

Mrnofun2 said:


> Awesome pics, thanks for the sharing before and after pics. Great setup.




Yes it’s a diary for myself to see the progress


----------



## juli11 (Oct 14, 2018)

Some pictures of the month...


----------



## juli11 (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## juli11 (Dec 17, 2018)

It’s getting quieter in the room!
Many turtles went into hibernation and most of the tropical species make a break too. 

Pictures: Platemys, K. Spekii, P. nanus, C. amboinensis kamaroma


----------



## juli11 (Jan 9, 2019)

Some new kinsoternon eggs


----------



## juli11 (Jan 12, 2019)

Two new big aquariums for aquatic keeping of Rhinoclemmys punctularia. If you see the stairs you can imagine how much work it is to get new enclosure on the roof bottom. Always always difficult.


----------



## juli11 (Jan 22, 2019)

New boxes for egg laying. Just have to wait until the plants grow into the water and give nice coverage.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 22, 2019)

juli11 said:


> View attachment 262891
> 
> 
> New boxes for egg laying. Just have to wait until the plants grow into the water and give nice coverage.
> View attachment 262892


Great bunch of photos.


----------



## juli11 (Jan 23, 2019)

Thank you Will! I hope to get some eggs from the Rhinoclemmys. I don’t know if the male is full adult yet but the female is able to lay. They’ll stay separate for the next months so they can acclimate in the new enclosure and than I’ll put them together so they can breed..


----------



## malwa (Jan 23, 2019)

Omg you must to be very fit running up and down the stairs , fare play to you , great setup and great looking bunch.


----------



## juli11 (Jan 23, 2019)

Haha to go upstairs is easy only with heavy glass aquariums it becomes difficult [emoji23]


----------



## juli11 (Jan 26, 2019)

View attachment 263268
View attachment 263269


C. amboinensis like the new land part of their enclosure


----------



## juli11 (Jan 26, 2019)

Are you able to see the pictures?


----------



## juli11 (Jan 26, 2019)

If not here again


----------



## xMario (Jan 26, 2019)

Beautiful turtle [emoji106]


----------



## juli11 (Jan 26, 2019)

Danke dir ein Männchen ist in Aussicht da kommt bestimmt bald was an Nachzuchten [emoji123] hast dir ja ein schweres Laster ausgesucht mit ner Spornschildkröte


----------



## juli11 (Jan 28, 2019)

As you can see in the posts before I gave my R. punctularia new aquariums to keep them aquatic. The time before I kept them in the big wood box which I build. 
Because of the new aquariums I decided to destroy the old wood box. 
And look what I found to eggs of them. Unfortunately i don’t know when they were laid so maybe it’s to late to incubate them. But it’s a try


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hope you made friends with the local Police. In winter doesn't the releative heat rise cause your roof to melt the snow the fastest and even be snow free at times. I just remember back in high school in Akron Ohio a kids parents git butsed one day for having a massive grow room in there attic and there was steam coming off the roof. The Fire Department got called by a neighbor and did a safety check-OUCH!. Otherwise what an awesome use for UNUSED SPACE! They llok so happy


----------



## juli11 (Jan 28, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Hope you made friends with the local Police. In winter doesn't the releative heat rise cause your roof to melt the snow the fastest and even be snow free at times. I just remember back in high school in Akron Ohio a kids parents git butsed one day for having a massive grow room in there attic and there was steam coming off the roof. The Fire Department got called by a neighbor and did a safety check-OUCH!. Otherwise what an awesome use for UNUSED SPACE! They llok so happy



Thank you! After two years with the new roof bottom the fire wasn’t so bad for us. We got the bottom payed by the insurance. And the new one is much better and modern than the old one. On the old one I weren’t able to keep so much exotic turtles and tortoises.


----------



## juli11 (Feb 10, 2019)

Breeding of P.platemys starts [emoji106]


----------



## Ray--Opo (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow what a fabulous setup. This must be your full time job.


----------



## juli11 (Feb 11, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Wow what a fabulous setup. This must be your full time job.



Haha thank you. Unfortunately not a half time
Job after work haha


----------



## juli11 (Feb 16, 2019)

Back from the dry season of the year! 




The smallest P. platycephala have the second egg too. It’s not laid yet but you can fell it


----------



## juli11 (Mar 22, 2019)

Some fresh pictures


----------



## malwa (Mar 22, 2019)

Juli they look great ! as always .


----------



## juli11 (Mar 23, 2019)

Thank you [emoji123]


----------



## juli11 (Mar 24, 2019)

Breeding of Peluios nanus. 
I keep them since 3-4 years without a male. 
I just found a good male and after 2 weeks of acclimation he’s doing his job


----------



## juli11 (Mar 31, 2019)

Everybody enjoy the spring!


----------



## juli11 (May 31, 2019)

Some pictures!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (May 31, 2019)

juli11 said:


> View attachment 273493
> View attachment 273494
> View attachment 273495
> View attachment 273496
> ...


Oh my, those babies are so cute and small!


----------



## juli11 (Jul 23, 2019)

Some picture... just got a new egg of Platemys... you can see how big this single egg is :O


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 23, 2019)

Wow they are so small!


----------



## juli11 (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes Kinosternon baurii hatchlings are really small...


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 24, 2019)

juli11 said:


> Yes Kinosternon baurii hatchlings are really small...


What is the common name for that species?
Are they turtles or torts?


----------



## juli11 (Jul 24, 2019)

You have to google it. I don’t know the English name. In german its: Dreistreifen-Klappschildkröte :-D


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 24, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> What is the common name for that species?
> Are they turtles or torts?


_Kinosternon baurii_ is the striped mud turtle from the southeast US


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 25, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> _Kinosternon baurii_ is the striped mud turtle from the southeast US


Wow right in my backyard.


----------



## juli11 (Jul 28, 2019)

After 3 years I got my first success with Pelusios nanus. One of my females laid 8 eggs. 
Hope for some hatchlings!!


----------



## juli11 (Jul 28, 2019)

S


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 29, 2019)

juli11 said:


> View attachment 277383
> 
> 
> After 3 years I got my first success with Pelusios nanus. One of my females laid 8 eggs.
> Hope for some hatchlings!!


That's great! Good luck


----------



## juli11 (Jul 30, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## juli11 (Sep 8, 2019)

Yesterday I felt some eggs in this female of R. punctularia. And today she laid 5 big eggs. 
Hope to get some hatchlings! 


View attachment 280180


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow! Good luck with them.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 8, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Sep 8, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## juli11 (Sep 8, 2019)

Thank you all. I hope this time it will work. Next week i get some
New breeding substrate so I hope that this will work better.


----------



## Bébert81 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hoho, good news!
Keep us informed and good luck!


----------



## juli11 (Sep 17, 2019)

First breeding try by the C. amboinensis


----------



## juli11 (Sep 22, 2019)

First “success” with breeding P. nanus.
Unfortunately the animal hatched with a very very big yolk sack. It is alive but I don’t know if it survive... hope the best.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 22, 2019)

juli11 said:


> View attachment 281032
> 
> 
> First “success” with breeding P. nanus.
> Unfortunately the animal hatched with a very very big yolk sack. It is alive but I don’t know if it survive... hope the best.


Oh my. Good luck I wish you luck I hope he survives


----------



## juli11 (Sep 22, 2019)

So it takes ca. +- 56 days until this hatchling hatched.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 22, 2019)

juli11 said:


> So it takes ca. +- 56 days until this hatchling hatched.


Oh wow! So happy one hatched for you. I hope it makes it. It looks good.


----------



## juli11 (Sep 22, 2019)

Thank you. To breed them toke me 3 years... I hope it survives the first night. It sits on wet paper in the Incubator...


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 22, 2019)

juli11 said:


> Thank you. To breed them toke me 3 years... I hope it survives the first night. It sits on wet paper in the Incubator...


That's exactly what I do with my hatchlings. I will be praying for you and him.


----------



## Bébert81 (Sep 23, 2019)

You did it well, keep us informed. Wish you all the best! Fingers crossed!


----------



## juli11 (Sep 23, 2019)

Yes. So the animals survived the night. It’s out of the egg but still connected with the egg. So let’s see!


----------



## Bébert81 (Sep 23, 2019)

Nice news!


----------



## juli11 (Sep 23, 2019)

Get out by it self’s


----------



## Bébert81 (Sep 23, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 23, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## juli11 (Sep 23, 2019)

Thank you. So last step is to absorb the yolk sack totally. And then start eating.


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 23, 2019)

juli11 said:


> Thank you. So last step is to absorb the yolk sack totally. And then start eating.


Oh my he's gorgeous. Good job


----------



## Bébert81 (Sep 24, 2019)

In 2-3 days it should be ok. 
You have only 1 egg?


----------



## juli11 (Sep 24, 2019)

No I had 8 eggs :-D that’s the only one which hatched. 6 eggs were fertile but they don’t continue developing...


----------



## Bébert81 (Sep 24, 2019)

juli11 said:


> No I had 8 eggs :-D that’s the only one which hatched. 6 eggs were fertile but they don’t continue developing...


Ha ok!
Not too bad for a first try!


----------



## juli11 (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes it’s okay. Better than no hatchling.


----------



## Bébert81 (Sep 24, 2019)

Sure! You should have a better success rate after that. Is it the first clutch for this female maybe?


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 24, 2019)

juli11 said:


> Yes it’s okay. Better than no hatchling.


I have had a similar issue this year. Out of 8 eggs one hatched. All were viable after 92 days I broke them open and all had fully developed babies inside that died somehow.. so glad one hatched for you! One is definitely better than none. Bubba was my lucky one


----------



## juli11 (Sep 24, 2019)

Bébert81 said:


> Sure! You should have a better success rate after that. Is it the first clutch for this female maybe?



No I don’t think so. This animal is WC and were full adult since I got her 3 years ago. I think she still laid eggs in the wild.


----------



## Bébert81 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hum ok.


----------



## juli11 (Sep 26, 2019)

There it is!


----------



## Turtle girl 98 (Sep 26, 2019)

juli11 said:


> View attachment 281321
> View attachment 281322
> 
> 
> There it is!


Oh how sweet!! It's sooo cute! Great job!!


----------



## Bébert81 (Sep 27, 2019)

Close to be closed!


----------



## juli11 (Oct 1, 2019)

And finally!


----------



## CarolM (Oct 1, 2019)

OMW. It is just so tiny and cute.


juli11 said:


> View attachment 281321
> View attachment 281322
> 
> 
> There it is!


----------



## CarolM (Oct 1, 2019)

It is just so adorable.


juli11 said:


> View attachment 281635
> 
> 
> And finally!


----------



## Bébert81 (Oct 1, 2019)

Looks so tiny and so cute!


----------



## juli11 (Feb 17, 2020)

Some updates from the room!
Breeding Rhinoclemmys is very interesting for me at the moment  I got my first breedin with the punctularia too but I can’t upload the video..


----------



## juli11 (May 18, 2020)

Small update 
Animals are doing good!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2020)

Haven't heard from you in a while, Julian. Thanks for the update!


----------



## juli11 (May 19, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Haven't heard from you in a while, Julian. Thanks for the update!



Yes it’s more difficult to use the forum without the app. So Im not online so often... 
but yes the turtles and tortoises doing well. 
Hope to get some new baby’s from other species this year!


----------



## juli11 (Jul 6, 2020)

Some quick shots! 
Breeding works good this year. 
Got the first fertile eggs of my R. Punctularia and C. Amboinensis. 
I also get the second clutch from my P. nanus this year. Total 11 eggs 6 of them look good! 
The spekes also doing good in their outdoor enclosure!


----------



## juli11 (Sep 27, 2020)

Something special hatched out here  
You know what it is?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 27, 2020)

I don't know what it is, but congrats!!


----------



## juli11 (Sep 27, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't know what it is, but congrats!!



thank you!
What we have here are hatchlings of Rhinoclemmys punctularia!


----------



## Markw84 (Sep 27, 2020)

Congratulations! How exciting. Although common in their native range, you just don't see _R punctularia_ much at all, let alone hatching them!


----------



## juli11 (Sep 28, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Congratulations! How exciting. Although common in their native range, you just don't see _R punctularia_ much at all, let alone hatching them!



thank you yes they aren’t common in captivity. Two years ago there were an import of some animals from South America to Europe. 
i bought a pair. The female laid 5 infertile eggs last year because my male wasn’t adult I think. This year mating was successful. The female laid until today 7 eggs in total. Just one was infertile. 
two are already hatched and four are in the Incubator and look good. 
Incubation was from 27.6-23.9 first hatchling second one hatched 25.9


----------



## Markw84 (Sep 28, 2020)

juli11 said:


> thank you yes they aren’t common in captivity. Two years ago there were an import of some animals from South America to Europe.
> i bought a pair. The female laid 5 infertile eggs last year because my male wasn’t adult I think. This year mating was successful. The female laid until today 7 eggs in total. Just one was infertile.
> two are already hatched and four are in the Incubator and look good.
> Incubation was from 27.6-23.9 first hatchling second one hatched 25.9
> ...


90 days sounds like a long time for an aquatic turtle, but these eggs look more like tortoise eggs than aquatic eggs. Are the shells as hard as a tortoise egg? What temp did you incubate?

Thanks for the great pictures and for sharing the information.


----------



## juli11 (Sep 29, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> 90 days sounds like a long time for an aquatic turtle, but these eggs look more like tortoise eggs than aquatic eggs. Are the shells as hard as a tortoise egg? What temp did you incubate?
> 
> Thanks for the great pictures and for sharing the information.



yes it’s really long but Rhinoclemmys are semi aquatic turtles..punctularia also stays out of the water for longer times. 
the shells are “hard” same as tortoises have. I incubate them at 29 degrees Celsius. 
but the long incubation time is typical for some South America species. i also have Platemys platycephala eggs at the moment. 
one egg was laid at 5 june this year. The egg looks good but this species take 110-200 days until they hatch. Hope to show you hatchlings of this species too


----------



## juli11 (Oct 4, 2020)

Doing good


----------



## juli11 (Oct 4, 2020)

juli11 said:


> Doing good


----------



## Bébert81 (Aug 15, 2021)

So nice, I read all from my last comment. Same than you, hard to connect without the app...
Can you tell us more about the spekii outdoor enclosure? I want to do the same for mine. 
Congrats for your nice results so far!


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Aug 15, 2021)

Isnt the attic extremely hot? Like overly hot? I feel like they would die. Unless you have air circulation up there. Attics are meant for storage.


----------



## Bébert81 (Aug 15, 2021)

TaylorTortoise said:


> Isnt the attic extremely hot? Like overly hot? I feel like they would die. Unless you have air circulation up there. Attics are meant for storage.


It depends of the house conception and insulation.


----------

